# Is IUI treatment painful?



## MandMtb

Hi all,

I just wanted to ask, for those of you who have expereinced it is IUI painful?

I was told by my GP that it would be similar to having a smear test. Which previously wouldnt have bothered me, however my last one hurt sooooo much. In fact because it was to painful having the speculum in, I had to go a second time. The nurse said I had slight yeast infection, had no signs but had treatment in between. I went back and she used a smaller speculum but it still hurt, so now I am really worried about not being able to undergo IUI because of the pain. I know I should have addressed this with the GP but got to nervous. Do you think I should wait until I go to the clinic and discuss with them or in the meantime go back to the GP to discuss?

Sorry if this has been to much information, but dont know where else to ask such questions.

S x x 

aka mandmtb


----------



## lesbo_mum

i dont know the answer to this but im guessing the more you worry the more you'll tense up and tighten up ... i've asked one of the girls if IUI hurts and was told no not really she said the first time it was a bit uncomfortable when they put the catheter up past your cervix but on attempt 2 and 3 she didnt feel a thing....


----------



## MandMtb

Hi Em,

Thanks for the response. On the first attempt of my smear, I was relaxed initially, as I have had many in the past due to some abnormal cells. But not had one for 3 years. The nurse said she could tell I was relaxed, so was surprised it hurt, but put it down to possible infection. However, it happened the next time too after treatment for infection. I have even considered buying a speculum to practise it at home, as am so worried about it.  

S x x x
aka mandmtb


----------



## lesbo_mum

very strange i reckon you should speak to your GP they might be able to give you a better idea


----------



## kelz2009

i had my smear 4 first time and it really hurt me, the nurse did  it and told me i could get dressed then she told me she had taken the wrong swab so had to do it again i wasnt very happy as it hurt the 1st time without going through it the 2nd!!!


----------



## rosypie

i've always found smears unpleasant, not painful as such. IUIs were the same for me. it can hurt a little when they thread the tube through your cervix, it felt like a hot sensation for me, but nothing too bad. the speculum is the worst bit.

iuis aren't as bad as embryo transfer... you are speculum spread for about 20 minutes. ouch!


----------



## lesbo_mum

20 mins jesus  

I havent had a smear yet but had a GUM clinic check up a few years back and that used a spectrum and i can only describe it as being streached inside out and wasnt so much painful as a bit uncomfortable


----------



## leoaimee

mandmtb

i guess if the pain was caused by the slight candida infection the thing to do would be to sort that out if you still have it.

i didnt really find the IUI painful but obviously if you dont feel v comfortable with a speculum then that bit might be uncomfortable .... the catheter part caused kind of cramping sensations for me twice but was completly unnoticeable the other time.  i think alot is how you are feeling each time.

relax relax relax would be my top tip.

ax


----------



## mintyfaglady

It didn't hurt for me either, even when they had trouble threading the catheter, but I know it can be painful for some people. Relaxing will definitely help, though that might be hard to do if you're anticipating it will hurt. You could take a couple of painkillers beforehand. The nurses that did mine were very experienced in doing it and much gentler than any smear I'd ever had.

Top tips, though they'll probably tell you this when you go - put your feet together and let your knees drop to either side and put your hands (or better still, bunched fists) under your bum - that puts you in the best position for "access"!   

Good luck!


----------



## TerriWW

Try not to worry. I too have had issues with smears. Had real discomfort at the last one (I actually told her to stop as it was hurting too much). The dr did it and ended up trying about 3 different speculums - I wasn't impressed. BUT, I have never really had any problems at the fertility clinic - and that's 8 IUIs and 1 embryo transfer! I think the clinic staff are just better at what they do. At our clinic, they raise the bed and get in exactly the right position to see where they are putting the speculum etc. Also they take it steady and are very aware of you being comfortable. I think the dr that did my smear simply does not do them that often. I was on the table in her office and she was at the side of me etc - just not a good set up.

So, try not to worry relax as much as you can and the position minty mentioned will help.

Terri


----------



## pem

20 bloomin minutes rosy pie - Good god, I'm not looking forward to that... 

I didn't find IUI painful, other than some mild cramping after the catheter part..


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I wouldn't let your smear experience put you off, I had smears over the years and they were ok, but then 3 yrs ago I had a trainee and she was a butcher- her 'sister/tutor' had to take over and then it was inconclusive, I had an uncomfortable trial ET on my first cycle, and I have been terrified I always take valium before ET (similar I assume I have nevre had IUI, but catheter through the cervix and released, now and they have all been fine.  Often if there are speculum problems, people go for a smaller size, but sometime the longer ones are better as the dr/nurse can visualise the cervix easier.

Good Luck- think of the prize at the end hopefully!!!

L x
l x


----------



## MandMtb

Hi JJ1, Pem, Terri, Aimeegaby, Em, Rosypie, Minty and Kelz,

Thank you SO much for your posts, advise and support, and reassurred me I am not a freak, and the only one who has had a bad expereince with a speculum, after being fine in the past.  It has helped relax me! So hopefully I will stay relaxed when it's my time for treatment.

I will feedback how it was once I get to that stage.

Thanks again   *group hug*

Love S x x x
aka mandmtb


----------



## pem

Hey, just another thing, if you do think you would like to 'practice' at home with the speculum just to get used to it, plastic speculums are readily available off the web (i got mine off ebay...  )We used it to 'check' my cervix before home insems..

hope it all goes well and don;t worry you are definitely not the only one with bad experiences, my DP hates smears, really hates them, i have to drag her there like a naughty child   

emma x


----------



## leoaimee

i told gabs she might have to check my cervix she had a fit!!!

that with the perinium massage she had a fit at that too!

but your dp is a nurse isnt she??


----------



## pem

she wasn't a nurse at the time, she is a student nurse now...she just went for it with her head torch on.....     It was hilarious....


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi everyone 

My name is kitten and I'm starting my IUI treatment next Thursday thats the injection part and Was also wondering if it was painful to but reading all your posts I don't think i will have a problem smears are not nice but what do you expect A   so I shall probably tell you my experience once i have it done good luck everyone.

Kitten


----------



## leoaimee

good luck kitten!

pem -     how funny!  could she see much?  could she make out if it was open - ish?


----------



## pem

She had a fantastic view, could see the os clearly and how 'open' it was, also see the cervical mucus and how much there was,what type etc etc. It was really useful while we were trying at home, we had a 'cervix pictorial guide' off the web also, but god it was so so so funny...


----------



## leoaimee

that is sooo cool ... gabs only came with me once for the IUI's and when the nurse said do you want to do the insemination she nearly ran out of the room, i think it was cos she thought she might spill some!  so she has seen my cervix ... thought it was quite romantic!  no one else (except medical profesionals have!).

when we did our home basting, she did the injecting with the syringe but both gabs and our donor were very squeamish about the spermies!  v funny!  didnt bother me!


----------



## pem

Me and DP were not at all squeamish about the spermies, they do smell terrible though I think....maybe it is just me, I don't know..


----------



## MandMtb

Kitten, good luck with your treatment! Would be grateful if you shared your expereince afterwards.

Pem and Aimee, your posts have had me laughing...but seriously too, thanks for the advise on plastic speculum, I will look them up on ebay.

s x x x


----------



## annacameron

total trick with IUIs is to drink a LOT of water. (like for trasnfers in fact)

the pressure of the bladder on the uterus pushes out the cervix, making it and the os very easy to access 

Good luck


----------



## MandMtb

Thanks for the tip Anna, I will remember that x


----------



## lesbo_mum

if i had a full bladder i'd be worried i'd **** all over the nurse


----------



## jo36

Hilarious Pem re. DP with head torch on, had me giggling!!!   Not sure my DP would be so up for it! 

Good luck Kitten with your IUI. A little bit of discomfort I had with my IUI's but nothing too bad.


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks peeps 

you all bring a smile to my face when i read your notes keep them coming   

Kitten


----------



## mintyfaglady

Ah, you see, you say that Kitten, but I bet you don't REALLY want to hear about the time the nurse got the speculum stuck, creating a vacuum, and we all started to panic it wouldn't come out, now do you?


----------



## Frinn

Ha ha ha, this has had me laughing! I can't imagine Lucy down there with her head torch on, lol! Lucy loves all things sporty and therefore she also loves her head torch, so I would have loved to have seen her face if I suggested she shine it on my cervix   I would have been really interested to see it myself though! I wonder what it looks like? It's only recently (embarassing confession coming up) that I've realised that it's just your cervix that dilates in labour, not 'everything'!! I had visions of the 'outer' bit opening too! (I know it does eventually when the baby crowns... I've taken this train of thought far too far haven't I?? I'll stop now!).

In terms of IUI - I found it fairly incomfortable, and in my case, more so than a smear, but it still wasn't awful, not pleasant, certainly bearable when you consider the possible outcome


----------



## mintyfaglady

If you want to know what a cervix looks like at different points during a menstrual cycle, have a look here-

http://www.beautifulcervix.com/photos-of-cervix/

It's fascinating, in a horribly graphic way!

/links


----------



## Frinn

Oh lordy! Ummm... right, I see! I have to confess that didn't go down all that well with my slight morning sickness, but I did make myself go through the whole cycle and it was fascinating... in a horribly graphic way, like you say Minty!!!

Thank you for that


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello well not really   but it must of worked out OK because you live to tell the tail  so now I am prepaired if that happens to me. 

Did anyone stay home from work the next day after iui or did you Carry on normally because my boss likes to make things difficult for me.

Kitten


----------



## leoaimee

woweeeeeeeeeeeee  those photos had me in wonderment ... but with a bit of a grimace on my face!

i SOO didnt realise thats what it looks like!

i thought it was flush to the wall of the vagina!  wow amazing!  

amazing to think our babies are gonna come out of there!  great i now have a more accurate image of my cervix ... i think this is gonna help with labour!

ax


----------



## jo36

Ummm, very graphic! Not suitable viewing whilst eating a sandwich, I now know! Quite gruesome really when you see it that closely, but still really interesting. Impulsive viewing!

Kitten - re. IUI and going back to work, I went straight back to work after the procedure as I hadn't told my employers of our plans. Took it really gently but I was fine. This time though I think I will probably at least take the rest of the day off but go back in the next day. No reason really not to. I suppose it really depends on what your job is though and what you're going to be exposed to.

Jo


----------



## Kitten 80

Thank you 

for that my iui is in the evening thats what they said it would be so i shall probably just go home put me feet up for the rest of the evening then go in next day we have stock taking day great fun not I really detest counting every pieace of paper and card etc.

Them pics are a bit graphic but usefull i must say so thanks for that as well.

Kitten


----------



## lesbo_mum

woooo.... well that was interesting and also shocking   at least i know what cervical fluid looks like and i now know im normal


----------



## mintyfaglady

Yeah, sorry Jo - they probably should have come with a sandwich warning. Amazing stuff though and they made me feel more normal too, Em.

Kitten - sorry, was kind of teasing about the vacuum - silly woman forgot to undo the crank, that's all. I know some people feel crampy after an IUI, though I never did, so resting up for the evening is probably a good idea, though I bet you'll feel fine by morning. Apparently nothing will come out afterwards, so you don't need to worry about losing those precious spermies. If your partner gets to push the syringe to get them in there, get her to do it nice an slow - that will help cut down on cramps. And a full bladder DEF helps - can't believe I forgot that!


----------



## MandMtb

Wow those are amazing pics, thanks for sharing Minty. Although I did feel a bit squimish LOL! But is really intersting to see how your cervix changes throughout the cycle.

S x x x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello thanks for the tip but have a confession I didn't realise that this was a gay/ lesbian support I only read Is iui treatment painful I hope you still chat to me as i think you guy's are great and Ive had more responce with this post then others and you make me smile you will have to for give me I'm such an   sometimes hope all go's well for you all.

Kitten


----------



## lesbo_mum

Kitten of course we'll still chat with you we're not straight phobes... A post is a post at the end of the day we are all wondering if IUI is painful no matter what sexuality we are.


----------



## mintyfaglady

Heh - "coming out" as straight on the lezzas board! Kitten, we're happy to have you here - we love a good chat!


----------



## MandMtb

No problem's Kitten, all are welcome on these boards


----------



## Misspie

Hey Kitten, 

Well certainly keep posting, we love chatting here, if you hadn't noticed!! 

It's like being with a bunch of women!! 

L
xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Ar thanks peeps your so kind and you respond quickly as well   Ive got mild cramping again today going to do the test tomorrow as its compulsory before iui be loverly if its  a BFP then i wont have to inject   but I no thats not how my luck works  .

Kitten


----------



## Misspie

You never know Kitten, be positive!!!

Midn you I can talk, my DW keeps telling me to be positive and optomistic and well, you guessed it IM NOT

lol

L
x


----------



## lesbo_mum

My DP says the same im convince i have IF issues before we even start!!! the girls on here help me to try and have a PMA!!


----------



## Kitten 80

I think we should all feel positive because sometimes thats what makes it work.

One of my friends gave birth this morning to twins two boys but I am happy for her mainly because she lives in wales and i don't i think if it was on my door step i would feel different maybe i don't no but she was told that she could never have children now she has three funny that A  .

my sisters suffer as well bless em they have pos...

kitten


----------



## mrstrellis

Hope you don't mind my butting in:

I have a retroverted uterus and found my first IUI to be very painful - they had to use a cervix clamp and the extra long tube.  However, for the second one, the doctor used ultrasound to guide him and it was absolutely fine, (just a bit uncomfortable) so if you're concerned perhaps you could ask about that?

Good luck!


----------



## MandMtb

MrsStrellis, thanks for the advice...I was scared when you said cervix clamp, ouch!! but I will keep in mind about the ultrasound....I am convienced it is going to be a painful and horrible expereince, but hopefully it wont. Anyways the end result will hopefully be worth it anyways so I just have to stop being a wuss, and tell myself it will all be okay!

S x x x


----------



## leoaimee

kitten - lovely to see you on the lezzas board!!   more than welcome!

with regard to resting i went skiing after my first IUI .... i didnt realise they advise you to take it wasy in the two week wait!!   

to be honest i did pretty gentle skiing so i dont think it was that that meant my BFN but i guess i say that from my lucky position of pregnancy now.

good luck everyone going for tx soon!!


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello thanks for that don't think i will be doing any skiing an time soon  unfortunately but if i get a bfn i might do .

but hoping for a BFP.

kitten


----------



## Damelottie

I found both my IUI's and my ET's to be a lot less uncomfortable than a smear  . I've also got a retrograde ueterus. For me - I think it was becase the people doing the treatment were just so experienced at it. Whereas any doctors or nurses that do my smears seem to faff around and make a right bloody performace out of it   

Particularly my ET's at Reprofit - I swear I never even felt a little cramp or anything. I was quite shocked anything had even been done  . And that was after one particularly incompetent gynae nurse once telling me I was abnormally small   (because she was rubbish) lol. 

Those speculum things are horrible though aren;t they? 

xxx


----------



## MandMtb

Thanks for sharing your expereince Lottie, it has reassured me. Yes speculum's are horrid things!

Congrats on your pregnancy  

x x x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello peeps where have you all been not herd from any one on this thread for a while its been a whole six days whats going on I got a BFN last sunday so i start my jabs tonight loverly   

Kitten


----------



## Battenberry

Thought I'd join in if that's ok...   My experience of IUI was just uncomfortable, not as bad as I expected actually. Someone advised me to take some paracetamol around half an hour before so it has chance to kick in and just help a little. I found wiggling my toes helped distract from the horrible speculum, as long as you keep the rest of you still! I find the whole experience embarrassing but it's a means to an end isn't it?!! Good luck I'm sure you'll be fine x


----------



## leoaimee

kitten - sorry to hear about your bfn


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello everyone had iui last night it was ok   hubby held my hand dont like the pess though slimmy.

hope everyone ok

Kitten


----------



## MandMtb

Hi Kitten, sorry to hear about your BFN. Glad your iui went okay and will keep my *fingers crossed* for a BFP for you this time!

Battenburg, thanks for sharing your expereince of iui, I will try your tips out before my first one. 

S x x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello lady's how are you all not herd from you lately hope everyone ok  

I'm on day 8 2ww so just keeping mellow at the moment very sleepy.

Hope to here from you soon.

Kitten


----------



## Battenberry

Hi Kitten,
You're doing well keeping mellow on your 2WW, I was a wreck!  Share your "mellow tips" for staying calm for my next 2WW! Good luck, will keep all my extremities crossed for you!  I'm sure being chilled out is giving you the best chance of a BFP  
B x


----------



## MandMtb

Hi Kitten,

All good here just waiting for counselling, testing and consultation appts in the next 2 weeks, so I guess I am on my own little 2WW  

I am surprised too that you are 'mellow' on your 2WW, and would welcome your tips! It must be positive to be more mellow. Sending you good luck vibes for a BFP!

Love S x x


----------



## helenahen

I can honestly say IUI doesn't hurt. I wasn't looking forward to it either and was a bit worried. I actually asked the lady who was carrying out the IUI to use a small speculum which made it more comfortable. I am sure they would do this for you because they want to make it as comfortable as possible. The actual procedure lasts about 10 minutes and then you lie there for a further 15 minutes to give the "swimmers" chance to find their way! Unfortunately we have just done a test and got a BPN. Starting again this week with clomid and then hopefully another insemination in two weeks. Waiting sending us both loopy


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning lady's

Helanahen no I didn't find it bad at all a few twinges now and again and my booby's well they feel like they are Jordon (Katie price the model) size even though they are definitely not I'm normally 32 A yes I am small  but they are heavy.

My tip for being mellow  book a holiday for just after test day so you no what ever the out come you can go and relaxe and have a bit of me time and keep thinking if it don't work i can try again I meditate alot as well '  just sit down and just simply stear out of a window into the sun don't think of anything just stear thats not a proper way to meditate but if you don't normally do it then thats the next best thing and smile a lot it actually helps.

So now you all think I'm mad   but it works for me.

Kitten


----------

